# lighting a 6' tank (no canopy): suggestions needed



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm setting up a 125 gallon tank and am trying to figure out how to light the thing. From what I've been able to gather the most economical option is to get two 36" fixtures and put them end to end. Do I need to be worried about putting these directly on the glass lids in terms of the heat they generate?

Ideally I want fixtures that can take T8 bulbs (T5 would be okay also). My tank is 6' long and 24" deep. It'll just have a few cichlid friendly live plants so lighting for plant growth is not a concern. I just want a reasonably bright tank, nothing fancy. I don't want a canopy as I don't like the look of them.

Any suggestions as to what I options I have?

Thanks.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have answered most concerns. The heat is not a problem for setting directly on the glass. If you feel it is heating the tank too much, a small spacer between the light fixture and the glass will let an amazing amount of heat out. This may not be a question for your area. Here, in Texas, it can be a problem in the summer.

Finding cichlid friendly plants is easy. Finding plant friendly cichlids is sometimes a question. I was given a plant which is banned here so I'm putting it into my mbuna tank. They reduce a 10 inch hydrilla every day. I have not spotted who is eating but it is just gone with the empty planting cup left.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The only problem with 3' fixtures is the cost of the fixture and the higher cost of the tubes. I would bet you can get a 48" fixture for less than a 36" and the tubes are cheaper and more readily available in the colour temps you would want.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. BillD, are you suggesting going with just one 48" fixture (I like the simplicity of that) or two that overlap?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with Bill, the 3' bulbs cost quite a bit more. I use 48" coralife T5 fixtures with two bulbs in each to light up my 5' 120's and a 72" coralife 96w compact flourescent fixt. to light up my 210. replacement bulbs for this fixture are $100.00 a pop (something I didn't realize when I bought the fixture). I also have a double 48" shop light with two T8 daylight bulbs over a 5' 90g and it lights the tank up just fine.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

BillD said:


> The only problem with 3' fixtures is the cost of the fixture and the higher cost of the tubes. I would bet you can get a 48" fixture for less than a 36" and the tubes are cheaper and more readily available in the colour temps you would want.


I checked online and bulbs and fixtures (T5) for 48" are slightly more expensive than for 36". If I was to go with two 36" instead of one 48" the cost would definitely be higher...don't know if that was what was meant.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 125 with 2 36" Coralife lights. These are the 2 bulb (white and actinic). Very happy with them, the fish look great, and they can be found pretty inexpensively.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I was thinking specifically of T8 and readily available tubes which for 48" are around $4. I bought my last 48" shoplights for $15 each. They are compact enough to easily fit inside a section of vinyl eavestrough, which can make them more attractive. My idea of inexpensive differs from others, perhaps.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I am using these kits in my 6' canopy. Bulbs are under $30.

http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm

As bright as you are gonna get.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone and thanks for the clarification, Bill. Inexpensive as you've defined it is definitely appreciated :thumb: I'm willing to spend up to $100 on the whole kit but don't want to spend money unnecessarily, especially if $25 will give me what I need.

The other issue that I didn't mention is that i want to put the light(s) on a timer. I know that some people have had some challenges around possible compatibility issues between the fixture and the timer.

Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got two rows of compact florescent's on two seperate timers.

I put the rear row on first and that is actinic/ 10,000k combo and it goes from 10 to 10 or twelve hours. The front row is 10,000k and goes on at 5 pm and off at 9 pm.

This setup has been running this way for six years or so with no probs so far.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Zimmy last time I was at home depot they had fixtures and bulbs relatively cheap. Maybe take a look and see what your local store has to offer. I forget the sizes. Might not be what you are looking for but it doesn't hurt to check.  I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, Kerricko. Home Depot will definitely be one of my destinations next weekend.

Fox, please forgive the newbie question, but why do you have your lights timed the way you do?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

That particular tank is a tall tank (29"), the actinic combo is not too bright for that depth and are set in the rear of the canopy. The tank is in a family room and lighting it twelve hours attracts attention thru out the day, visitors are drawn to it like moths to a fire. The actinic combo does not contribute as much heat in the canopy as the 10,000k strip does and quietly brings out the colors.

Putting the 10,000k front row on for four hours is for our viewing and they turn on about an hour before feeding and turn off about the time we settle down to watch the tube. That strip is set up so we can manually turn it off easily if we need to.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Self starting fixtures are what is needed for use with a timer. Most fixtures use self starting ballasts. Shop lights do.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

*BillD*, when you say self-starting do you mean the kind that just turn on when plugged in (no on/off switch)?


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

fox said:


> I am using these kits in my 6' canopy. Bulbs are under $30.
> 
> http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm
> 
> As bright as you are gonna get.


how many kits do you have on your tank? how bright is it? which bulbs are you running in yours?

i have a 6ft 135 and i was thinking the 2 96's might be too bright thinking of 2 55's with combo bulbs. with the fixtures spaced equally, does any one think i would have problems with uneven light across the tank?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

In this hood I am using (2) 2 x 96W kits.

I have the actinic/ combo on primarily. These are not too bright and bring out the colors nicely. They really do not brighten up the tank as much when compared to the 10,000k.

For viewing we use the 10,000k. Really brightens up the tank. The reflecters will blind you with these bulbs.


----------



## dzydvl33 (Sep 17, 2010)

fox said:


> In this hood I am using (2) 2 x 96W kits.
> 
> I have the actinic/ combo on primarily. These are not too bright and bring out the colors nicely. They really do not brighten up the tank as much when compared to the 10,000k.
> 
> For viewing we use the 10,000k. Really brightens up the tank. The reflecters will blind you with these bulbs.


do you have any pics of your tank you could post
Hers's mine with a 4ft shop light with 2 40 watt t12 plant/aquarium bulbs


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*I just want a reasonably bright tank, nothing fancy. I don't want a canopy as I don't like the look of them*

Just a quick trip through the lighting options available online shows how expensive even simple lighting can be.
Aquaria specific adds a major hit to the wallet.
I`m a pretty cheap guy. Hate to spend a bunch for something that shows no real benefit just because it was made for an aquarium.
First stop for me would be the HD/Lowes/whatever box store is close.
I would not just look at the fixtures available but check out bulb selection as well.
That nice, compact T5 unit is great, but if I have to mail order bulbs or head to the LFSÃ¢â‚¬Â¦well, I`ll pass on that. 
T12 is dying out. Big energy hogs that have seen their day.
T8 gives the best value for now.
Good balance between size and local bulb availability.
A 48in, 2 bulb fixture should not cost over a $20 and a pair of 6500K, daylight bulbs should be under $10 anywhere.
Granted, that leaves an unlighted gap for your tankÃ¢â‚¬Â¦
If that is an issue, while at the store, check out the under cabinet lighting. See what a pair of 36in fixtures would cost. Same as above, check out the available bulbs.
These bare bones lights can be butt ugly.
A few pieces of 1in lumber can make them look spectacular and you don`t have to be a master cabinet maker to bang an enclosure together.
Or..
You can spend a bunchÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.
Decisions
Decisions


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

duds said:


> *BillD*, when you say self-starting do you mean the kind that just turn on when plugged in (no on/off switch)?


Basically yes. There may be an on/off switch but no separate starter that requires you to hold down the on button.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I would ad that shop lights can be enclosed in a piece of vinyl eaves trough, to make it look better and keep light from shining out the side.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

KaiserSousay said:


> A 48in, 2 bulb fixture should not cost over a $20 and a pair of 6500K, daylight bulbs should be under $10 anywhere.
> *Granted, that leaves an unlighted gap for your tank*Ã¢â‚¬Â¦


Can anyone post a photo showing what a double 48" T8 (or T5) set-up's illumination looks like on a 6 foot tank?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

a video would probably show it better since photography lighting varies so much; kinda hard to get a good feel for what it really looks like.

I can show you what my single T8 does, lights on in room or lights off... will take me a little bit - my wife has a little more youtube (more than my none) experience.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

I have 2 36" Marineland Double Bright LED lights on my 6' 180g tank. These lights replaced 2 double 48" fluorescents with 50/50 lights.

The LEDs are nicer in my opinion. I spent about $120 on each light and plan to keep them for awhile. Had my other lights for almost 15 years on my 25 year old Oceanic tank.

I have them sitting on their legs about 1.5" above my glass tops. I also have them connected to an auto-timer. The only downside is they also have moonlights on them, but you have to manually switch them on. I use my moonlights by digikits on a separate auto-timer.

Here are a few pics of my tank with my former lights:









I have my right side glass top lid open in this pic.


















you can see how the 48" lights overlapped in the middle of my 6' tank. you can also see my 3 piece digikit moonlights right in front of my 48" lights.

Here are a few pics with my new LEDs. I have had them for about 2-3 mos now. They are lighter, low profile and have a nicer light........also they are cooler (temp wise).



















Hope this helps you and others looking into getting new lights for their set ups.


----------



## Jamey (Jul 19, 2008)

Lowes and Walmart have 4' shoplights for 10 - 12 bucks. Lowes has a black one for $14. it's 2 T5 fixtures inside. I use the black ones in my fish room, over my 6' tank one centered is plenty of light. Yah, it's not CF light, it's not 96 watt mega light light, but if you aren't trying to grow corals, just some algae, it's plenty.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I use stock flourescents and shop lights on almost all our tanks and get away with it with no problems. The problem starts when I try to use them on our taller tanks.

For the life of me I cannot get the tank to go green with those lights on anything taller than 25". The only way for me to turn the brown algae green on the tall tanks are with more powerfull wattage lights. Mebbe the glass tops diffuse the light too much but that has been my experience.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Glaneon said:


> a video would probably show it better since photography lighting varies so much; kinda hard to get a good feel for what it really looks like.
> 
> I can show you what my single T8 does, lights on in room or lights off... will take me a little bit - my wife has a little more youtube (more than my none) experience.


That would be very helpful and much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Ron R. said:


> Hope this helps you and others looking into getting new lights for their set ups.


 Thank you so much for posting. These photos are very helpful...and your frontosas are stunning!!!


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

Ron your tank looks fantastic !! :thumb:


----------

